# Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons



## DKK007 (1. September 2015)

*Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons*

Ich habe seit Heute bei all meinen Desktopverknüpfungen grüne Haken. Woher kommen die und was haben sie zu bedeuten?

System ist Win10 Pro.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (1. September 2015)

*AW: Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons*

Ich würde als erstes auf Dropbox, Skydrive oder etwas in die Richtung tippen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons*

Nutze keine Cloud und hab auch en Offline Login. 

Die Haken von Git sehen auch anders aus, zumal da ja nur der Repo-Ordner Synchronisiert war. 

Hatte auch den Windowsdefender im verdacht, das der vielleicht vertrauenswürdige Programme markiert, jedoch sind die Haken eben nur beim Desktop und nicht bei den Exen.


----------



## MaxthonFan (17. März 2016)

*AW: Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons*

Sorry, dass ich den hier ausgrabe, aber wurde eine Lösung gefunden? Stehe gerade vor dem selben Problem mit absolut identischen Haken.


----------



## yhraella (18. März 2016)

*AW: Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons*

Hast du Norton installiert?

Wenn ja, deaktivier mal in den Einstellungen die "Backup-Statusüberlagerungen" und anschließend Windows neustarten.


----------



## MaxthonFan (18. März 2016)

*AW: Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons*

Das war mein Problem. Ich habe überall nur von Norton gehört, aber das hat der PC nie gesehen gehabt.
Habe es aber mittlererweile lösen können: OneDrive hat, obwohl nie eingerichtet oder angemeldet, im Hintergrund gefuhrwerkt. Hat man davon, wenn man den PC nicht selber aufsetzt, ich hatte bei meinen eigenen Win-10-Eskapaden noch nie die grünen Haken bekommen.


----------



## kladius (7. April 2019)

*AW: Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons*

Auf meinem REchner werden diese von der Software "Hard Disk Sentinel" erzeugt.


----------



## kladius (7. April 2019)

*AW: Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons*

Mein Rechner zeigt diese Haken auch an; außerdem ist ein NEUES Laufwerk SSD mit einem roten "x" versehen (vermutlich hat die SSD einen Fehler). Erzeugt wurden diese Zeichen durch die Software "Hard Disk Sentinel".


----------



## Inzersdorfer (7. April 2019)

*AW: Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons*

Die Zeichen von HardDisk Sentinel werden aber nur auf den Laufwerksicons abgebildet wenn es der User so einstellt:

_enable "Modify default hard disk icons" on the Configuration, Disk Control panel

_Im Übrigen schau einmal in die Software, da wird dir angezeigt warum ein rotes Kreuzerl bei deiner SSD auftaucht.


----------



## CiD (7. April 2019)

*AW: Grüne Haken bei Desktop-Icons*

Desktopverknuepfungen bekommen gruenen Kreis mit Haken - Windows 10 Forum - MCSEboard.de
Für mich sieht es nach einem OneDrive Ordnerschutz (Synchronisierung) aus. Da wird wohl der Desktop mit synchronisiert.

*ACHTUNG:* Genau lesen was in den Dialogen zu Deaktivierung steht!
Wenn man den Ordnerschutz für den Desktop beendet, verschwinden die Icons vom Desktop, sind aber noch im OneDrive Verzeichnis (per Dateiexplorer aufrufen) vorhanden. Müssen dann ggf. zurück auf den Desktop  kopiert werden. Vorsichtshalber besser vorher ein Backup der Icons machen.


----------

